# Visitor Visa Subclass600



## johnjohnson (Nov 18, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well.

I am applying for a tourist visa (not family sponsored) for 3 months. We will stay in my partner's place.

I am from the Philippines, never been married. I am living with my parents, brother and my children. I have savings (not sure if it's enough). I also have credit cards. I travelled to HK last month. I have a copy of my entry and exit stamps. I am unemployed and not enrolled in any school. I'm a stay at home parent.

I am in a long distance relationship to an Australian citizen for 6 years. We a have a son, 3 years old, born here in the Philippines, AU citizen by descent, holds both Philippine and AU passports. My partner comes home once a year, stays for 3-4 weeks maximum. My son doesn't recognize his father. 

I have children from my previous relationship, 10 years old and 8 years old. My eldest child underwent heart surgery last 2016 November. We go to the doctor every 6 months for her laboratory (2d Echo).


My question is:

1. Are my child's birth certificates from my previous relationship strong evidence that I am going back to my home country? Do I need to submit my eldest child medical history and laboratory requests to support my letter? or do you have any suggestions what other evidence I need to provide.

2. Aside from tourism. We are going there for my partner's bday. This will be his first bday celebration with his son and to spend more time together. Also my partner has a child from his previous relationship, also an AU citizen, this will be the first time that his children will meet. Will this be enough reason for my visit to AU in my invitation letter? So it's like I'm travelling to accompany my son.

3. How much money is required in my savings account to support my stay for 3 months?

4. Do you think I have chances to get approved?

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------

